# Cockrel



## chucklover (Jul 10, 2012)

What type of cockerel should u get it has to be good with children and a good breeder I have a pied ranger , amber star ,light Sussex ,rode island red x2 and a goldline


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

All roosters even of the same breed are different. I say get one young ( day old if possible) or hatch your own. Handle it as much as possible and continue to hanlde it and give it attention. I have a Buff Orpington rooster that is great with the kids but is a royal pain in the butt towards other roosters and ducks. I also have Production Reds that in my opinion or aggresive and stupid, our Dominique is good with the kids but very submissive, the Blue Andalusian we had attacked my 3yo and had a meeting with my husband and his 20 gauge. We had a Delaware but again not the brightest of the roosters, and last we had a Barred Rock rooster but he met the hatchet, he was another agressive one that kept attacking the ducks. Of all my roosters we've had and currently have , my Silkie rooster is the nicest, calmest, and doesnt go after the ducks or kids. He is the only rooster we have running loose with the rest of the flocks, but I dont expect him to do much with my full size chickens, he's mainly here to breed with my 3 female silkies.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

One of the meanest little jokers I have ever had is my little Sicilian buttercup rooster, Stewie, you enter his run and turn you back on him, he's coming for you. He can't hardly weigh 5#, but he's a game little fellow.

Now getting a call gentle rooster, to me it's always has been a toss up. Two roosters from the same hatch, the same bloodline will behave entirely different. My RIR roosters Barrack and Obama, while not being tame, neither are they aggressive.


----------



## grow_your_brew (Jul 20, 2012)

Def. agree that they will vary amongst individual roosters, even it they are the same breed. My Cochin rooster was very nice both with us and the flock. If you want a fun rooster, I recommend a bantam frizzled cochin (they are super funny). However, I can't say much about the good breeder aspect! I have a Rhode Island Red that I think would fit the bill for both breeding and nice-ness but again, it really varies by chicken!


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

I had a Partridge Cochin Rooster (Roo Man) that was very gentle. He would even let me pick him up because he LOVED to have his head rubbed. Poor boy died from some unknown cause when he was only a year and a half old. 

We now have a 'mutt' rooster - Stoli. Maybe a Leghorn/Barred Rock mix, but I really don't know. I only say that because he is predominantly white, but has a barred pattern underneath. Anyway, Stoli is definitely more aggressive than Roo Man, but he is still pretty calm. He lived in the house for the first week so that he would get used to being handled by people. He has never gone after anyone, and the hens seem to like him.


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

Of All the Breeds I've Own Througout My Life I'd Say The Cochins,(bantam or standard) & The Silkies Are Your Best Bet For Niceness! Although, I, Myself Have Found Out By My 2 Nieces, That They Feel A Hen Of Either These Two Breeds Tend To Be Even Calmer and More Likely To Lay Quietly In A Young Childs Arms Rather Than A Rooster, Just A Thought! 
Whatever Breed You Try, Young Birds & Constant Handeling Is Usually Your Best Bet To Taming Them Down In Order For A Docile Pet! Good Luck In Your Hunt & Let Us Know How It Turns Out!


----------



## crazybirdchick (Sep 18, 2012)

I love my giant cochins, they have a very sweet personality. Silkies are little sweeties too. I only started having them this year, but have no problems with the roosters. My RIR's and Rocks are fine with the kids holding them, but pick on each other.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

My rhode island red rooster is very tame and jumps up on my arm when I'm feeding. He's very large but he's only 8 months old. I raised him from a day old. I have an American Grey Gamecock that doesn't bother anyone but of course doesn't like other roosters.


----------



## chucklover (Jul 10, 2012)

I have now got a favorella


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Favorellas are consider a docile breed. Hopefully your cockerel will be one of them 

I agree with all the other posters in their opinions of cockerels. There really is no one breed where the cockerels are known to be docile. One of the worse roos I had was a Sultan. He was a mean SOB. You would try to show him gentleness and he would repay you by diving right for your shins with his spurs. I had a Sebright roo that was as calm as could be UNTIL he became the head roo in the coop. Then I had to start watching my wrist cause whenever he would throw his feet at my hand whenever I was trying to pick something up in the coop.
I also have roos that will melt like butter when I pick them up. I can throw them over my shoulder and they will let their head & neck relax so mom can give them a neck rub. I can do just about anything with them and they will fall asleep in my arms or lap.
You start when they are chicks and you just hope that when they mature into roosters that they stay gentle.


----------

